# Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP



## Scorprulebad (9. November 2008)

*Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

So jetzt gibts also auch nen Nachfolger für den Dauertestsieger LG L227WT , den 227WTP .
Der soll noch einen höheren Kontrast haben ( 30 000 : 1 ) und nochmal verbessert worden sein.


Siehe LG Homepage:
L227WTP : LG Germany

Soll voraussichtlich am 11.November lieferbar sein.

Will in mehr definitiv kaufen, deshalb 2 Fragen:

Zurzeit kostet der neue LG L227WTP im Internet um die 225 Euro ( jedoch noch nicht lieferbar) also nur auf Bestellung.
Denkt ihr das er noch teurer wird wenn er dann im Laden verfügbar ist?

Und denkt ihr LG hat den Monitor erheblich verbessert oder vielleicht ist er sogar schlechter?


----------



## emmaspapa (9. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Die Kontrastwerte sind ja mal  Dynamischer Kontrast, da würde ich vorher erst einmal einen test mit machen. Kann man den abschalten wäre interessant usw. Ungesehen würde ich da gar nichts kaufen ....


----------



## AjS (9. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

denke mal der wird nicht erheblich teurer und der ist echt ziemlich gut  und billig... LG Electronics Flatron L227WTP, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Scorprulebad (9. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP ( chinesische Schriftzeichen übersetzen )*

So hab jetzt nach langem suchen nen chinesischen Test gefunden.
Den brauch man sich nur noch mit Google übersetzen lassen.

Hier:

http://www.wqsky.com/hk/list/3255.htm


Übersetzung hier:

http://translate.google.de/translat...nt=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=G


Hoff mal ich konnte da einigen Personen helfen die ebenfalls auf der Suche nach nem Test vom L227WTP waren.

Danke und schönen Gruß nach China!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leider arbeitet Google nicht so exat mit der Übersetzung aber man kann ihn einigermaßen lesen.

Meiner  Meinung nach sagen die, dass der Monitor gut geworden ist vor allem die Farbe, die Entspiegelung, der Kontrast und die super super schnelle Reaktionszeit.
Etwas schlechter soll jedoch die Betrachtungswinkel sein.
Jedoch soll er seiner Position als Flagschiff würdig sein.

Bitte versucht doch auch mal den Text zu lesen ( Achtung hat mehre Seiten )
Vielleicht hab ich ihn ja falsch interpretiert.

Noch besser wärs wenns hier jemand geben würde der Chinesisch kann.


----------



## emmaspapa (9. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Ich empfehle Dir mal diesen hier PRAD | Testbericht Chimei CMV 222H
Es gibt noch keinen vernünftigen test des LG, also abwarten.


----------



## Methos (9. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

OK ganz vernünftig ist das Review nicht. Vor allem nicht nach der Google-Übersetzung.  Hoffentlich kann man irgendwann einmal Computern Grammatik beibringen.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Bilder, die gemacht wurden ziemlich beeindruckend. Ersteinmal ein extrem stylisches Design. Aber das beste ist, wie Schwarz Schwarz auf diesem Bildschirm dargestellt werden kann. (Ist das Bild unter dem steht "Benchmark-Tests Farbe schwarz " ziemlich Mittig vom Test.) Da sind überhauptkeine Lichthöfe zu sehen und das ist wirklich schwarz und nicht so wie beispielsweise beim 226BW, wo man sich einreden muss es sei schwarz weil man sonst grau sieht, also wenn der Moni in so ner hohen Qualität zu dem Preis und mit dem Konrrast rauskommt dann wirklich- KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN


----------



## Scorprulebad (10. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

So hab jetzt noch ne bessere Übersetzungsseite gefunden.

Online-Übersetzung, Translation Tools und Übersetzungsprogramme: SYSTRAN

Einfach den ganzen Chinesischen Artikel kopieren und dann dort einfügen 
und englisch als Ausgangssprache wählen.
Man kanns auch noch dann vom Englischen ins Deutsche übersetzen lassen aber auf Englisch ist es definitiv besser.

Aber die Bilder sind wirklich atemberaubend ( sehr groß und gute Qualität ).
Der Monitor hat echt klasse Farben und nen guten Kontrast.


----------



## Scorprulebad (12. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Hier noch ein paar hübsche Bilder

Übersetzte Version von http://group.zol.com.cn/7/84_60823.html

Und noch einS:

http://translate.google.de/translat...=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&hs=waH


----------



## Scorprulebad (12. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Und noch ein Spiele Test mit Lost-Planet

Übersetzte Version von http://big5.tianjimedia.com/b5/diy.yesky.com/monitor/268/8323768.shtml


Der Monitor muss echt gut sein.
Der wird in den chinesischen Foren schon heiß diskutiert.
Auch wird er von alle Kaiser genannt ( warum auch immer )


----------



## Scorprulebad (14. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*



Scorprulebad schrieb:


> Und noch ein Spiele Test mit Lost-Planet
> 
> Übersetzte Version von http://big5.tianjimedia.com/b5/diy.yesky.com/monitor/268/8323768.shtml
> 
> ...



Update vom 15.11.2008:
Der Monitor ist nun verfügbar!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmaspapa (14. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Mal eine Frage, bist Du LG Mitarbeiter


----------



## Scorprulebad (15. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Ne natürlich nicht.
Wenn ich einer wär würd ich ja höllischen Ärger bekommen.

Kleiner Tip;
Tests zu jedem Produkt findet ihr wenn ihr in Google die Bezeichnung des Artikels + 测试 eingebet.

测试 heißt nämlich Test in Chinesisch.
Und die Chinesen testen alles.


----------



## leorphee (21. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

so er steht da und wird getestet gegen einen Iiyama E2207WS


----------



## Scorprulebad (22. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Link zu leorphee Test:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...rolite-e2201w-b2-e2207ws-b1-2.html#post341557

Anmerkung vom 22.10.2008:

chip.de hat den Monitor auch getestet

Link:
http://www.chip.de/news/Top-Test-der-Woche-LG-Flatron-L227WTP_33757114.html


----------



## Scheich_Manfred (27. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

können ein paar Leute ein Review geben?


----------



## Scorprulebad (28. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Hi
Hab gesehen, dass du auch auf Monitorsuche bist.

Schau mal hier:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - LG Flatron L227WTP-PF

oder hier
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: LG L227WTP-PF 22 Zoll TFT Monitor DVI (Kontrast dyn. 30000:1, 2ms Reaktionszeit)

Und hier ( Thread hat mehrere Seiten aber ab S.26 sehr interessant für dich)

PRAD Forum | LG | LG L227WT (Prad.de)

Falls dirs was gebracht hat sags mir kurz.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (28. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Also ich hab den Monitor seit gestern bei mir stehen und muss sagen, dass ich damit sehr zufrieden bin. Wollte eigentlich den Vorgänger kaufen, im Berlet um die Ecke gabs aber nur den Neuen. Auf jeden Fall hab ich den dann gekauft und muss sagen, dass er schon ne feine Sache ist. In der Standarteinstellung ist er zwar viel zu hell, aber das kann man ja wenigstens runterstellen ^^

Ob man das auch objektiv sagen kann weiß ich nicht, weil ich vorher 8 Jahre lang ne 17" Röhre hatte


----------



## Jaadoo (29. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Hat denn wer vllt schon nen vernünftigen Test im Netz zum L227WTP gefunden?


----------



## Scorprulebad (29. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Außer dem CHIP Test gibts noch keinen vernünftigen:

Top-Test der Woche: LG Flatron L227WTP - News - CHIP Online


----------



## Hinkelstone (29. November 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

In dem Test noch Hertstellerfreundlich ausformuliert 



> Bei weiteren Blickwinkeln sind deutliche Farbabweichungen zu erkennen.


 
In einem anderen war von einem richtigen Gelbstich die Rede, mein Tipp
unbedingt beim Händler in Augenschein nehmen !

MfG Hinkelstone


----------



## mindlessjack (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Ich hab den Bildschirm auch vor einigen Tagen gekauft und bin
sehr zufrieden. Hab glücklicherweise nich einen Pixelfehler!
Kann das mit den Gelbstich nicht bestätigen, zumindest nehme
ich keinen wahr.
Aufjedenfall ein guter Kauf, muss mich nur noch an die TFT Optik gewöhnen,
is mein erster nach einem Leben in die Röhre gucken ...


----------



## Scorprulebad (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Hey 
Danke für deine Erfahrungen


----------



## orca113 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Ich würde gerne einen Standfuß welcher höhenverstellbar ist dazu kaufen.Kann da einer was empfehlen?


----------



## Scorprulebad (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nachfolger vom legendären LG L227WT der neue L227WTP*

Also du musst dir einen mit VESA Halterung besorgen.
Große der Vesa Halterung 100x100 mm.
Dann kannst du den einfach ranschrauben.
Gibts ne große Auswahl.


----------

